# Trails bei ansbach



## Tombolo (8. November 2017)

Hi ich wollte frahen ob irgendjmd von euch trails in drr nähe von ansbach kennt


----------



## mw.dd (8. November 2017)

Tombolo schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte frahen ob irgendjmd von euch trails in drr nähe von ansbach kennt


Nein, aber das Lokalforum, wo diese Frage besser aufgehoben wäre:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/frankenland-oberpfalz-und-niederbayern.40/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2018)

verschoben


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Januar 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> In Ansbach?


scylla hat zwei andere Beiträge verschoben und meiner war übrig geblieben, das passte dann natürlich nicht mehr.
@scylla, du kannst meine Beiträge hier ruhig löschen.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2018)

ah sorry, da hab ich nicht aufgepasst worauf sich das alles bezieht. Da hatte ein Spambot (also einer, der sinnlos Textschnipsel aus anderen Posts wiederholt um ein 1-px Bildchen mit Link dahinter zu platzieren) dazwischengefunkt...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (11. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Spambot (also einer, der sinnlos Textschnipsel aus anderen Posts wiederholt


ah, die ktwr-rasselbande sind spambots


----------

